# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic sculpture from Andrew Woodward

## Airicist

andrew-woodward.co.uk

youtube.com/andrewwoodwardartist

vimeo.com/andrewwoodward

----------


## Airicist

Cyclops 

 Published on Jun 6, 2012




> Cyclops 1995
> One of my early kinetic sculptures. I started this project when I miraculously found a 5 inch light bulb washed up on a rocky beach - something had to be done with it... I based the whole sculpture around it, and then, right at the end it fell over and smashed the light bulb... I made up a new eyeball around a big lens.

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence
August 17, 2014




> It seems to think, but never speaks it's mind. My first attempt at A.I. in steel and adapted old brass clockwork is pretty gormless.

----------

